# Misty Blue and Bella



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

i think im right in thinking that Misty Blue is a siamese, please someone correct me if i am wrong.
im not sure what Bella is though, but she's beautiful just the same.
she is just like a female version of badger my male!



























and a couple of badger and lance...

















lances ears are all better now btw, we took him to the vets.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, CUTE!!


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

yea they are pretty adorablearnet they.
they are so much more lively than the males ive had too!
they have all just had a mini roast dinner, i checked the things they can eat so they each has some chicken, potato and broccoli.
and for desert a little blueberry and grape.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

georgeous! =]


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

I want your Bella! Such a beautiful rat! Of course, all those rats in those pictures are. I'm so glad that Lance is doing better. What happened?


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

oh i think my hubby would have something to say about your having bella, she's his rat, lol.
yea lance is doing great now, the vet said that he had mites, he had some cut like things on his back too, the vet gave him meds for it, i had to give him an oral injection everyday and one on his back twice a week, but i dont know if it was actually mites or not as the vet is german and i speak very little german, lol.


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

wow but i love your rats there so beautiful


----------



## Mutatio (May 6, 2008)

Nice boys&girls 

Bella is a Husky/Roan, I'm not a big fan of those rats but she looks nice 
Badger is a Banded husky(That's how we call them, in holland don't know if you'll have the same name for it? :-S), he's very beautiful


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

i must admit, and i feel awful for saying this, bella isnt actually the rat i wanted when i got her, i wanted one of her sisters, but when i put my hand in the tank where they were she ran straight up to my hand and climbed up my arm, so i though that she would be the best one, as i think she picked me, lol.
i love her to bits now though, they are so adorable.


----------



## Mutatio (May 6, 2008)

Oh, you don't have to feel bad about that..I had the same thing happening to me when I picked up Amor Fati.
I Actually was looking for a Black variegated girl, but Amor kept running up my arm and was the most out going of the litter..So I fell in love 

Just think: If her sisters are just as pretty as Bella they will find a loving home too


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

i do hope so, i was going to get all bt one rat, there was one in there that just wouldnt move at all, hubby said she was under a swing thing when he picked up misty blue and she was in the same place when i went back to get bella.
i was so tempted to to buy 3 girls though, but i didnt as i work full time and felt i wouldnt have enough time for 6 rats, but 4 is ok.
but would it be to late now to go back and get the other rats and put them in with the girls? they have been apart for 4 days.


----------



## Mutatio (May 6, 2008)

It's never to late..Just introduce them proparly 

And if you can have 4, you also have the time for 6. That's what I love about rats, you can get them all out together, no need to give them attention 1 by 1 if you don't want to.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

awww! most adorable little ratties! i love the husky/roan ratties! i really want to adopt one from a rat rescue.
ttyl,
skitza


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Misty Blue is siamese and the other is Husky, methinks.

So cute and pretty!! <333


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

i wish we had rat rescue round where i live but there is nothing, although im wondering if that is a good sign? that maybe there are no rats to be rescued if you know what i mean.
oh i just wish i could take them everywhere with me to change people opinions on these gorgeous little creatures


----------

